# Parking lights on Ducato 2.3 JTD



## regcombe (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a Chasson 85 with the Ducato 2.3jtd base and I have a problem that I have only just noticed.
When the ignition is off and I turn on the parking lights, nothing happens. If I then flick the headlamp flasher stalk switch, the tail lamps and HEADLIGHTS come on and will not turn off until the ignition is switched back on again. I cannot have the side lights (parking lights) on without the ignition switched on! It would be nice to be able to leave the parking light on without the key in the ignition! I have studied the handbook can't find any info regarding this, am I missing something? 
Any help would be appreciated ---- Ray


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

If you hold down the little nodule on the sterring lock where the key goes in, as you extract the key, the parking lights come on!!!


----------



## regcombe (Jul 12, 2008)

cater_racer said:


> If you hold down the little nodule on the sterring lock where the key goes in, as you extract the key, the parking lights come on!!!


Great just tried it works a treat could not find this answer in the Fiat manual

Many thanks - Ray


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

If you turn off the ignition and then flash your high beam once the "follow me home" lamps come on for 1 min flash twice you get 1.5 or 2 mins

its a fiat system that is fitted to the Puntos etc


----------

